# Rockets re-sign point guard Jason Terry



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON (AP) — The Houston Rockets have re-signed point guard Jason Terry.
> 
> The 16-year veteran averaged 7 points, 1.9 assists and 1.6 rebounds in 77 games for the Rockets last season. He joined the starting lineup late in the season after a season-ending injury to Patrick Beverley and appeared in each playoff game for the Rockets, averaging 9.2 points, 2.8 assists and 1.9 rebounds per game.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/08/24/rockets-re-sign-jason-terry.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------

